# VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar



> *VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............​*Kommentar
> 
> .........was rauchen die?
> .........haben die den Schuß gehört?
> ...


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

also am 15.2 stimmen die einen ab und am 9.3. die anderen. war es das denn oder gibt es dann noch einen großen termin, wo sie gemeinsam abstimmen


----------



## Wegberger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Hallo,

wer berät diesen Menschen so schlecht bei seinen Texten oder schreibt er selber, was er denkt ?#t

Da hat man ja schon fast Mitleid ... oder ist das die neue Nummer - auf Mitleid setzen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar



mathei2005 schrieb:


> also am 15.2 stimmen die einen ab und am 9.3. die anderen. war es das denn oder gibt es dann noch einen großen termin, wo sie gemeinsam abstimmen


Klare Antwort als Zitat:


> Ganz besonders freut mich, dass diese gute Vorbereitung der außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung am 15.02.2013 ganz fest auf dem Boden demokratischer Grundsätze basiert. Alle Fragen wurden ausdiskutiert, auch wenn im Ergebnis nicht immer absolute Einigkeit erreicht werden konnte.


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

jau, und niemand hatte die absicht, eine mauer zu bauen.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Vorsichtig ausgedrückt ist diese Geschichtsverdrehung und Missachtung der Tatsachen schon mehr als beachtlich! 

#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Skurril........
Bemitleidenswert.........

Und zum Thema "demokratische Grundsätze" und "alles ausdiskutiert" ..
Diskussions- und Informationsverhinderung passt da wohl immer noch eher..........:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256878

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256913

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256982

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257064


----------



## Wegberger (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Hallo,

vor allem den DAV Deligierten ihre freie Wahl schon vorwegzunehmen, ist eine bodenlose Arroganz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Unglaublich - bin echt fassungslos...............


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Da denkt man an nix böses, schaut nochmal ins AB, und dann sowas.#d

Bisher hab ich bei einigen seiner Pamphlete gedacht, peinlicher kann es nicht mehr werden. Jedesmal hat er mich eines besseren belehrt.

Jetzt ist aber wirklich die unterste Schublade erreicht. Das Schreiben kann er an Peinlichkeit nur noch mir einem Nacktfoto überbieten, wovon er hoffentlich absieht. 

Zitat:
_
Das neue Präsidium wird nach den im VDSF gewohnten demokratischen Grundsätzen gewählt........._

Was heißt das ? Werden am 15.2. nur grüne Kärtchen ausgeteilt ?



Ich bin fassungslos und frage mich allen ernstes, was in einem Menschen vorgehen muss, der sich derart der Lächerlichkeit preisgibt. 

Sowas muss man doch endlich stoppen können, bevor der den Rest der Angelfischerei in Deutschland auch noch zu Grunde richtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da denkt man an nix böses, schaut nochmal ins AB, und dann sowas.#d
> 
> Bisher hab ich bei einigen seiner Pamphlete gedacht, peinlicher kann es nicht mehr werden. Jedesmal hat er mich eines besseren belehrt.
> 
> ...





Stoppen? 

Wieso?

Für "kompetente" Nachfolge in Kontinuität ist doch wohl gesorgt, oder??.......

Die gleichen Funktionäre, die Mohnert wählten und duldeten, werden jetzt auch mit im Präsidium sitzen und FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist doch auch schon im Voraus von den Delegierten gewählt, die schon Mohnert wählten??

Da ist doch die Kontinuität in Kompetenz gesichert, oder???

Oder etwa doch nicht????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Es fällt wirklich schwer,sich Worte zu verkneifen...wie sie angebracht wären.


Gruß,Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Frag mich - durchgekaute Schreibtischplatte...........


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

sorry, hab heute abend meine geschichtsgruppe gehabt - da wirbelt so manches durch den kopf. ihr redet von nachfolge - mich fliegen da eher schlagwörter wie "verbrannten erde" und "endkampf" an.
das  "Erste Gebot" könnte eventuell erleuchtung bringen

(ja, schnell nachschlagen, ihr gottlosen)


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Eine sehr beeindruckende Rede von Herrn Mohnert.

Der große Führer der Deutschen Anglerschaft bereitet seine letzte große Bühne vor. Mit der Verschmelzung der beiden großen deutschen Anglerverbände vollendet sich sein Lebenswerk, das er dann zur Fortführung in jüngere Hände übergeben wird, um sich dem wohl verdienten Ruhestand zu widmen.
:m 


Boah, nee!
Kann man keine Tastaturen bauen, die den Rechner runterfahren, wenn man gequirlten Müll schreibt???


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Es ist am nächsten Morgen immer noch nicht besser.........



Da die Landesverbände und deren Delegierte immer wieder Mohnert gewählt haben, ihn immer in seiner Politik unterstützt, dass es ihnen egal war, dass seit Jahren keine satzungsgemäße Revision stattfand, die die Geschäfte der VDSF-GmbH nicht hinterfragten, denen es wurscht war, dass nichts unternommen wurde, um Anglern und Angler in der Öffentlichkeit besser zu stellen und die jetzt genauso diese irre (Kon)Fusion abnicken werden um dann mit dem FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kasan eine Präsidentin zu installieren, die genauso kommunikationsunwillig/unfähig ist, wie Molhnert selber, das alles zeigt, dass das nicht nur ein "Problem" Mohnert ist, sondern dieser ganze Verband bis in seine Strukturen verrottet ist und von Leuten geführt, die dazu weder in der Lage waren, noch zukünfig es wohl sein werden.

Dernn ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass zu diesem unsäglichen Geschwurbel so wenig eine öffentliche Reaktion von VDSF- oder DAV-Verbänden kommen wird wie von der designierten Präsidentin. 

Die damit klar und eindeutig zeigen, dass sie den "Regierungsstil" von Mohnert genauso teilen wie seine Inhalte.

Und was damit wieder eindeutig klarstellt, dass diese Fusion vielleicht den Altverbänden aus DAV und VDSF nützt, besser die Kohle der Angler abzuzocken.

Aber dass Angler mehr unter dieser (Kon)Fusion leiden werden als zuvor mit 2 Verbänden, das sollte nun langsam auch jeder mitkriegen.


----------



## ivo (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



> ...
> auf der Grundlage einer neuen Satzung ein neues Präsidium haben, in dem *leistungsfähige junge* und bewährte Mitglieder beider Verbände die Geschicke des gemeinsamen Verbandes bereits ab dem Jahr 2013 mitbestimmen.
> ...


 
Köstlich, einfach köstlich. :q Und sie sind alle so jung. :q 
Das Durchschnittsalter liegt bestimmt unter 80.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Naja, Alter wie Jugend ist kein Charaktermangel - manche sind mit 80 fitter als andere mit 20............

Davon ab sind natürlich manche Verbandssitzungen trotzdem mit einer Veranstaltung für Rollatorrennfahrer zu verwechseln......


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Das erinnert mich wirklich an was... Momentchen... Gleich hab ichs gefunden..... Ah jetzt ja...
Werte Genossinnen und Genossen, ich darf Ihnen das Wahlergebnis nun mitteilen... Bei einer Wahllbeteiligung von 99,74% entfallen 99,94% "Ja-Stimmen" bei 0,06% ungültigen Stimmen...........

PS: Ich muss Herrn Mohnert jedoch in einem Punkt vollkommen zustimmen - es mag verrückt klingen, aber er hat m. E. mit seiner Einleitung vollkommen Recht: die Zustimmung zur Fusion ist eine große Aufgabe...


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Mir fällt dabei immer die TV-Werbung von der Kreissparkasse ein. Die mit den Eiern.

Ich glaube, dass kann man 1 zu 1 so übertragen.

Thomas, Ihr habt doch eine gute Videoausrüstung. Da könnte man eine wunderbare Parodie machen.

"Ich hab ihn aufgegessen, er war gegen die Fusion"


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> "Ich hab ihn aufgegessen, er war gegen die Fusion"


Der war gut ;-))))))


----------



## faceman (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Kann es sein das er seine Post nicht ließt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> "Ich hab ihn aufgegessen, er war gegen die Fusion"


 
Geht nicht. So viele Eier auf einmal zu essen, hat der Arzt verboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Inzwischen halte ich da wirklich ALLES für möglich........................


----------



## daci7 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [...] Das Schreiben kann er an Peinlichkeit nur noch mir einem Nacktfoto überbieten, wovon er hoffentlich absieht.
> [...]



Da sind wir wohl geteilter Meinung ;P
Immerhin wurde er für das eine gewählt - für das andere nicht. Meiner Ansicht nach könnte der gute Herr gerne der Nymphomanie oder besser Satyriasis frönen wie ihm beliebt, solang er die Angler vertritt.
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Solange er *während* der Versammlung das tut für das er dieses Amt bekleidet könnte er von mir aus *vor und nach* jeder Versammlung nackt über die Tische tanzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Was da geschrieben wird, ist schon elend genug für mich und wohl auch für jeden Angler..

Da brauch ich nicht noch solche Bilder im Kopfkino, die durch dacis Posting entstehen können...

brrrrrr.....................


----------



## Wegberger (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Hallo,

aber somit ist ja *der Countdown* eingeläutet!

Suchen wir uns die besten Plätze für den 15.02. und schauen staunend auf den letzten(?) Akt der Aufführung.

Wird es ein Happyend geben ?

##


----------



## smithie (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wird es ein Happyend geben ?


Nein, nur unterschiedlich große Scherbenhaufen, abhängig vom Ergebnis...


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber somit ist ja *der Countdown* eingeläutet!
> 
> ...



Letzter Akt nur, wenn die Fusion beschlossen wir. Ansonsten gibt es sicher eine neue Abstimmungrunde, dann vielleicht nur noch mit zwei oder drei Landesverbänden. Aber fusioniert werden muss ja.


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Das ganze Schreiben von Herrn Monert passt doch in die jetzige Zeit - ist am Rhein jetzt nicht Karneval ? Hübsche Büttenrede ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ganze Schreiben von Herrn Monert passt doch in die jetzige Zeit - ist am Rhein jetzt nicht Karneval ? Hübsche Büttenrede ....



Was ich am schlimmsten finde
Ich glaube, das ist ernst gemeint, dass das wirklich so geglaubt wird, wie geschrieben.........


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich am schlimmsten finde
> Ich glaube, das ist ernst gemeint, dass das wirklich so geglaubt wird, wie geschrieben.........



Oder Herr Mohnert hat augenscheinlich die (Real)Satire für sich entdeckt und arbeitet an einer Karriere als "Comedian". Potential ist m. E. nach vorhanden...
Ein Kollege von mir sagte einmal: "wenn man mir in irgendeiner Weise Narrenfreiheit gewährt, ist mir das Schlimmste passiert!"


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Ich habs mal im SH-Forum eingestellt. Dort hat man das wohl noch nicht bemerkt. Ich habs in "hier nur ernst gemeinte Beiträge" eingestellt, obwohl es vom Inhalt her besser unter "Nervende Beiträge" gepasst hätte.|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Franky schrieb:


> Oder Herr Mohnert hat augenscheinlich die (Real)Satire für sich entdeckt und arbeitet an einer Karriere als "Comedian". Potential ist m. E. nach vorhanden...
> Ein Kollege von mir sagte einmal: "wenn man mir in irgendeiner Weise Narrenfreiheit gewährt, ist mir das Schlimmste passiert!"




Sowas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIDPy4NOF8Q


:m


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Das, was Du da verlinkt hast, Ralle 24, das ist doch ein ernster Film mit einer Witzfigur als Hauptdarsteller, oder????


----------



## Dunraven (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habs mal im SH-Forum eingestellt. Dort hat man das wohl noch nicht bemerkt. Ich habs in "hier nur ernst gemeinte Beiträge" eingestellt, obwohl es vom Inhalt her besser unter "Nervende Beiträge" gepasst hätte.|supergri



Da es von Dir kommt wird es sicher passend verschoben. ;-)


Zum Link, das ist dann doch sicher der berühmteste Kurzfilm zum Thema in dem der große C.C. dem Führer seine Ehrerbietung zollt. ;-) Wer den Film Iron Sky gesehen hat weiß was ich meine. 

Iron Sky passt auch sehr gut als Vergleich. Da haben die deutschen während des 2 Weltkrieges eine Mondbasis gebaut wo sie immer noch in der Vergangenheit leben, und wo die Lehrerin eben das gesagte inklusive der Vorführung dieses 10 minütigen Kurzfilms unterrichtet. Schön ist die Szene wo sie dann auf der Erde des Jahres 2011 oder 12 ist und der Film im Kino läuft. Sie will rein (begeistert das der bekannte Kurzfilm immer noch läuft) und mit dem Hinweis 2 Stunden später kommen sie wieder raus. Kommentar sinngemäß: Der war so lang, und hatte irgendwie nichts mit Ehrerbietung zu tun, eher mit verarschen. 

Da wären wir wieder beim Thema "das habe ich ja gar nicht gewusst, diese Informationen hatte ich ja gar nicht von offizieller Seite bekommen, so sieht das aber ganz anders aus, wenn ich das gewusst hätte. Der Film zeigt halt unterhaltsam wie die Dame dann auf der Erde so langsam bemerkt dass das was ihr immer von offizieller Seite gesagt wurde, so nicht hinhaut und recht verdreht wurde (eben der Film auf 10 passende Minuten geschnitten z.B.). Auch das der Film allgemein ein recht skuriler Blödsinn ist passt irgendwie.


----------



## ironfish (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir fällt dabei immer die TV-Werbung von der Kreissparkasse ein. Die mit den Eiern.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass kann man 1 zu 1 so übertragen.
> 
> ...




Ich Hau mich weg!!! :m:m:m
Einen hab ich auch:

Die Fusion in ihrem lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf!:q|uhoh:#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das, was Du da verlinkt hast, Ralle 24, das ist doch ein ernster Film mit einer Witzfigur als Hauptdarsteller, oder????




Ja, wie im richtigen Leben halt.


----------



## flor61 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sowas
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIDPy4NOF8Q
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, das passt zum Thema.

Petri ....


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Hallo.

Was passiert eigentlich wenn einige Landesfürsten, am 15.02.
ihrem Führer die Gefolgschaft verweigern.
Hat Mohnert schon ein neues Ermächtigungsgestz in der Schublade?
Wird er sich entschließen, die Fusion mit Waffengewalt durchsetzen?

Ich hatte gedacht wir hätten das hinter uns!

LG Frank


----------



## basslawine (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ...
> Wird er sich entschließen, die Fusion mit Waffengewalt durchsetzen?
> ...



Wahrscheinlich werden die Neinsager dann von der verbandseigenen Castingstaffel mit 18gr Gewichten mürbe gepiesackt!


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar
> 
> 
> Klare Antwort als Zitat:


also kein gemeinsames essen usw. danach. versteh ich nicht. da ist doch bestimmt noch etwas kohle in der portokasse.
andere fahren in nen puff nach brasilien als boni.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Was passiert eigentlich wenn einige Landesfürsten, am 15.02.
> ihrem Führer die Gefolgschaft verweigern.
> ...



Nö, dann wird im März nochmal neu abgestimmt.


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, dann wird im März nochmal neu abgestimmt.


 
märz ist gut. da treffen sich die anderen. habs gewust, gibt doch noch was zu futtern.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Der VDSF hatte immer schon ein eigenes Demokratuieverständnis - dass gestandene Politikerinnen der FDP wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die DAVler das alles mitmachen, lässt für mich nur eine Vermutung zu:
Die habens wohl richtig nötig................


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Was soll er in der Situation schon schreiben außer "Wahlaufrufe". 
Auffällig allein ist die dackelblickartige Beteuerung, alles sei "demokratisch". Ich werte das als Eingangsbestätigung der Kritik vor allem seitens NDS und AB.

Sollte er jemals ankündigen, einmal öffentlich sein Demokratieverständnis zu erläutern, würde ich dafür mehr Eintritt bezahlen als für ein Stones-Konzert.

P.S.: Ich habe nichts gegen Dackel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



> Sollte er jemals ankündigen, einmal öffentlich sein Demokratieverständnis zu erläutern, würde ich dafür mehr Eintritt bezahlen als für ein Stones-Konzert.


Kommt drauf an, wer das Geld kriegen würde.
Herr Mohnert?
Die GmbH?
Der VDSF?
Der DAFV?

Dann kein Pfennig/Cent...

Man füttert keine totgerittenen  Gäule........


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was soll er in der Situation schon schreiben außer "Wahlaufrufe".
> Auffällig allein ist die dackelblickartige Beteuerung, alles sei "demokratisch". Ich werte das als Eingangsbestätigung der Kritik vor allem seitens NDS und AB.
> 
> Sollte er jemals ankündigen, einmal öffentlich sein Demokratieverständnis zu erläutern, würde ich dafür mehr Eintritt bezahlen als für ein Stones-Konzert.
> ...




Ich würde dafür eher Geld nehmen als dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Boah, nee!
> Kann man keine Tastaturen bauen, die den Rechner runterfahren, wenn man gequirlten Müll schreibt???


Die Idee hat irgendwie Potential #6, und ja man könnte bzw. ich könnte schon. 

Früher bzw. vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es schon mal die kleine Variante: 
Man drücke linke Hand Strg und Alt und rechte Hand Entf -- als Abschluss seiner Textarbeit.

Ich halte das mal fest, vlt. könnte man das sogar irgendwann sinnstiftend einsetzen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auffällig allein ist die dackelblickartige Beteuerung, alles sei "demokratisch".


|muahah: was für ein treffendes Bild!
Hatten wir doch schon mal in ganz groß: Demokratie ist Demokratie, wenn man es draufschreibt.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich werte das als Eingangsbestätigung der Kritik vor allem seitens NDS und AB.


Das ist im Effekt klasse! #6


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Der Spruch heißt doch in etwa: _ich bin für Demokratie, solange alle tun was ich sage_.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Ja, auch das ^ ist eine verbreitete Definition bzw. (politische) Regel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Sollte er jemals ankündigen, einmal öffentlich sein Demokratieverständnis zu erläutern, würde ich dafür mehr Eintritt bezahlen als für ein Stones-Konzert.


dazu 

@all: #h
Seid doch mal ein bischen phantasiereicher ... 


Ich schätze, Brotfisch denkt da eher an sowas wie aus der jüngeren Geschichte:

z.B. wie  die Karikatur von Horst Haitzinger, 
in der Erich Honecker in einem den Berg herunterfahrenden Wagen zeigt. 
Dabei ruft er: "Den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf!" 
Nach dem Abhang kommt ein Abgrund, und besagte Tiere stehen daneben.
Sie denken gar nicht daran sich dem nach unten fahrenden Honecker in den Weg zu stellen.

Jetzt stellt euch das mal mit leicht veränderter Besetzung vor: :m
Nicht Honecker im Wagen, sondern der Spitzenpräsi. 
Anstelle Ochs und Esel die Landesverbände bzw. die Anglerschaft. 
Dazu etwa der markige Spruch: 
"Die deutsche Anglervereinigung in ihrem Lauf hält weder Angler noch Vorsitzender auf!"

Schade das ich nicht so gut wie Horsti zeichnen kann, ein jammer auch ... 
Die Idee zeichnerisch umgesetzt im Interesse der Anglerschaft feuer frei! #6


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Spruch heißt doch in etwa: _ich bin für Demokratie, solange alle tun was ich sage_.



An dieser Stelle würde ich dann auf meine Signatur verweisen - war der Lieblingsspruch meines Sportlehrers.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Früher bzw. vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es schon mal die kleine Variante:
> Man drücke linke Hand Strg und Alt und rechte Hand Entf -- als Abschluss seiner Textarbeit.



Tja, jede Computertastatur hat die Tastenkombination 
Alt - Entfernen

Verbände leider nicht :g:m


----------



## angler1996 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Irgendwann standen wir vor einem Abgrund, im Februar sind wir vielleicht einen Schritt weiter:q

Gruß A.


----------



## Esox60 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> dazu
> 
> @all: #h
> Seid doch mal ein bischen phantasiereicher ...
> ...



Der Vergleich mit Honecker ist gar nicht so schlecht.

Der war sein Leben lang felsenfest davon überzeugt, das er der demokratischste Staatsmann der Welt ist.
Ehrlich, der glaubte wirklich daran, das er 17 Millionen Menschen glücklich gemacht hat.

Da fragt ich mich natürlich:
Wird Herr Mohnert, nach der geplatzten Fusion, Asyl in Chile beantragen?

LG Frank


----------



## Dok (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Honecker ist gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Der war sein Leben lang felsenfest davon überzeugt, das er der demokratischste Staatsmann der Welt ist.
> Ehrlich, der glaubte wirklich daran, das er 17 Millionen Menschen glücklich gemacht hat.
> ...




Da bleibt dann nur zu hoffen, das diese Fusion nicht genau so holprig verläuft wie unsere Einheit.

Obwohl man gewisse Paraellen erkennen kann...

Unumstritten das es ein wünschenswerter, wichtiger und richtiger Schritt ist.

Jedoch bleibt das Gefühl das man kritische Stimmen, die an mahnen, das man vorher noch einige wichtige Punkte zu ende denken und klären sollte, aus Prinzip nicht gehört werden.
Und dann mit dem Totschlagargument kommt:... wenn Du nicht blind mit rennst und Fragen stellst bist du dagegen!"
Das eigentlich das Gegenteil der Fall ist und man möchte das auch etwas Positives für ALLE entsteht... auf diesen Gedanken kommt man gar nicht.

Am Ende werden dann die Beteiligten auch vollkommen Überrascht sein, das es doch noch Sinn gemacht hätte das ein oder andere im Vorfeld zu klären damit es auch wirklich zusammen passt...


----------



## dieteraalland (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

die fusion muß her! auch wenn die finanzen nicht ganz durchschaubar sind. wir angler in deutschland müßen von *einem* verband, bei der politik in deutschland und europa gehört werden.nur ein starker verband kann etwas bewirken.

original ton vom Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Westfalen Lippe Dipl. Biologe Dr. Michael Möhlenkamp bei einem gespräch mit mir auf der Jagd und Hund in DO.

ich frage mich wie stark muß der verband sein ? der sehend ins finanzielle chaos marschiert


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> die fusion muß her! auch wenn die finanzen nicht ganz durchschaubar sind. wir angler in deutschland müßen von *einem* verband, bei der politik in deutschland und europa gehört werden.nur ein starker verband kann etwas bewirken.
> 
> original ton vom Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Westfalen Lippe Dipl. Biologe Dr. Michael Möhlenkamp bei einem gespräch mit mir auf der Jagd und Hund in DO.
> 
> ich frage mich wie stark muß der verband sein ? der sehend ins finanzielle chaos marschiert



Aber begründen kann er diese Haltung nicht.
Es muss halt so sein...  #q


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Hat Dr. Möhlenkamp ja recht.
Und genau dafür haben wir den DFV :m


----------



## Wegberger (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Hallo,



> Ich frage mich wie stark muß der Verband sein ?



Ich frage mich, wie gewissen- und skrupellos ein Funktionär sein muss, der solche Aussage tätig!


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> die fusion muß her! auch wenn die finanzen nicht ganz durchschaubar sind. wir angler in deutschland müßen von *einem* verband, bei der politik in deutschland und europa gehört werden.nur ein starker verband kann etwas bewirken.
> 
> original ton vom Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Westfalen Lippe Dipl. Biologe Dr. Michael Möhlenkamp bei einem gespräch mit mir auf der Jagd und Hund in DO.
> 
> ich frage mich wie stark muß der verband sein ? der sehend ins finanzielle chaos marschiert


Ja, meine Münsteraners sind linientreu bis zum befohlenem Endsieg, sehr bedauerlich. #d

Dabei haben sie bei der Diskussion um das drohende Angelverbot am Dortmunder Hafen eine ganz gute Figur gemacht, "sogar" öffentl. gesagt, dass ein nicht mehr möglicher Verzehr von verseuchten Fischen nicht automatisch das Aus zum Angeln sein muss, sondern man solche Flossenträger auch zurücksetzen kann, weil es auch andere Gründe gibt zu angeln als Kochpott füllen.

Das hat die Anglerschaft zwar schon ungefähr 1950,70, wasweißich festgestellt, aber für einen VDSF-Verband ist so eine Erkenntnis ja quasi der Sprung von Lochkarte zu Qloud-Technik an einem Stück.

Da schöpfte ich noch Hoffnung auf den LFV hier, aber...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Naja, ein GF als bezahlter Angestellter sorgt sich halt wohl eher nicht um Angler, sondern um seinen Job...............

Wäre jedenfalls meine Vermutung, auch wenn man so liest, was andere GF so ablassen (S-H z. B., oder der aus M-V zum Schleppangeln verbieten)...


----------



## Dok (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> die fusion muß her! auch wenn die finanzen nicht ganz durchschaubar sind. wir angler in deutschland müßen von *einem* verband, bei der politik in deutschland und europa gehört werden.nur ein starker verband kann etwas bewirken.
> 
> original ton vom Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverband Westfalen Lippe Dipl. Biologe Dr. Michael Möhlenkamp bei einem gespräch mit mir auf der Jagd und Hund in DO.
> 
> ich frage mich wie stark muß der verband sein ? der sehend ins finanzielle chaos marschiert



Eine solche Aussage ist wohl an Gleichgültigkeit kaum zu übertreffen.  Woher kommt das? Obrigkeitshörigkeit bis zur Selbstaufgabe? Hat man den Delegierten Verboten selbst zu denken, oder ist dies gar eine Grundvoraussetzung?
Man kann nur schwer sagen was einen daran mehr erschreckt. Ist es die Arroganz oder die grenzenlose Dummheit die nötig ist, wenn man sowas wirklich aus Überzeugung ernst meint...?!

Das hat was von: "Fangen wir erstmal an zu Bauen. Wie das Gebäude dann genau aussehen soll und wie wir es bezahlen wollen wird sich schon von selbst ergeben...."


----------



## pro-release (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hat Dr. Möhlenkamp ja recht.
> Und genau dafür haben wir den DFV :m



Was wollt ijr denn immer mit dem DFV? Habt ihr euch mit dem DFV wirklichmal beschäftigt, außer die hp zu überfliegen?

Dr. Breckling hat für Angler noch nie etwas gemacht, da geht es ausnahmslos darum Interessen der Berufsfischerei durchzusetzen. Sogar sind viele Entscheidungen dort anglerfeindlich, um hier einzuwirken braucht man dort einen Anglerverband der wiederum unsere Interessen vertritt um Kompromisse zu finden, wie auch immer er heißen mag. Auch ein Grund für einen einzigen starken Angler-Dachverband!

Der DFV ist keine Alternative!


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



pro-release schrieb:


> Was wollt ijr denn immer mit dem DFV? Habt ihr euch mit dem DFV wirklichmal beschäftigt, außer die hp zu überfliegen?
> 
> Dr. Breckling hat für Angler noch nie etwas gemacht, da geht es ausnahmslos darum Interessen der Berufsfischerei durchzusetzen. Sogar sind viele Entscheidungen dort anglerfeindlich, um hier einzuwirken braucht man dort einen Anglerverband der wiederum unsere Interessen vertritt um Kompromisse zu finden, wie auch immer er heißen mag. Auch ein Grund für einen einzigen starken Angler-Dachverband!
> 
> Der DFV ist keine Alternative!


 
Das ist doch klar, Landwirtschaftskammern und Verbände sind Hobbykanickel - und Hühnerzüchterverbände auch völlig Latte ....


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



pro-release schrieb:


> Was wollt ijr denn immer mit dem DFV? Habt ihr euch mit dem DFV wirklichmal beschäftigt, außer die hp zu überfliegen?
> 
> Dr. Breckling hat für Angler noch nie etwas gemacht, da geht es ausnahmslos darum Interessen der Berufsfischerei durchzusetzen. Sogar sind viele Entscheidungen dort anglerfeindlich, um hier einzuwirken braucht man dort einen Anglerverband der wiederum unsere Interessen vertritt um Kompromisse zu finden, wie auch immer er heißen mag. Auch ein Grund für einen einzigen starken Angler-Dachverband!
> 
> Der DFV ist keine Alternative!




Also verpulvert der VDSF sowie DAV  für anglerfeindliche Interessen dort unser Geld?|kopfkrat


----------



## pro-release (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Sharpo, du möchtest scheinbar immer absichtlich falsch verstehen. Das verstehe ich nicht unter einer sachlischen Diskussion.

Ich schrieb:

_Sogar sind viele Entscheidungen dort anglerfeindlich, um hier  einzuwirken braucht man dort einen Anglerverband der wiederum unsere  Interessen vertritt um Kompromisse zu finden, wie auch immer er heißen  mag. _


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



pro-release schrieb:


> Sharpo, du möchtest scheinbar immer absichtlich falsch verstehen. Das verstehe ich nicht unter einer sachlischen Diskussion.
> 
> Ich schrieb:
> 
> _Sogar sind viele Entscheidungen dort anglerfeindlich, um hier  einzuwirken braucht man dort einen Anglerverband der wiederum unsere  Interessen vertritt um Kompromisse zu finden, wie auch immer er heißen  mag. _



Ich habe dies schon ganz richtig verstanden.
Wir haben aber zwei Verbände die dort Mitglied sind.
ZWEI!! Die beiden sind also nicht in der Lage dort Anglerinteresse ausreichend zu vertreten?
Wie soll dies dann nach der Fusion als DAFV funktionieren?
Denn dann haben die Angler noch weniger Personal im DFV.
Oder wird das Personal nicht verringert? 
Das wird aber Ärger mit den anderen geben. Ein Verband mit mehr Delegierten im DFV als denen nach Satzung zu steht?


----------



## velvet (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Sharpo hat schon recht, Prorelease.

Auf der DFV-Internetseite ist das Präsidium aufgeführt.
Von 23 Leuten kommen 13 aus den Angelverbänden. Damit Du es leichter hast, habe ich die markiert.
Wenn dennoch da eine Politik gegen die Anler gemacht wird,
wer ist dann wohl schuldig?
*Das Präsidium des Deutschen Fischerei Verbandes e.V.*


Holger Ortel – Präsident
*Felix, Jens - Geschäftsführer LV Sächsischer Angler*
Feneis, Dr. Bernhard - Präsident VDBi
*Günster, Heinz - Vizepräsident VDSF*, Präsident LFV Rheinland-Pfalz
Kahlfuss, Norbert - Vizepräsident DFV, Vorsitzender VDKK
*Labbow, Ernst - LSFV Schleswig-Holstein*
*Lukowicz, Dr. Mathias v. - Vizepräsident VDSF*
Marckwardt, Lorenz - Vorsitzender LFV Schleswig-Holstein
*Meinelt, Dr. Thomas - Referent für Umwelt und Gewässer DAV*
*Markstein, Günter - Präsident DAV*
Menzel, Ronald - Geschäftsführer VDBi
*Mohnert, Peter* - *Prasident VDSF*, Vizepräsident DFV
*Pieper, Bernhard - Präsident LFV Weser-Ems*
*Promer, Werner - Vizepräsident f. Gewässerschutz LAV M-VP*
Richter, Dr. Uwe - Vorsitzender Deutscher Hochseefischerei-Verband
Riediger, Eckart - Deutscher Hochseefischerei-Verband
Sander, Dirk - Vors. LFV Weser-Ems
Schmidt, Kai-Arne - Mitglied VDKK
*Schreckenbach, Prof. Dr. Kurt - Präsidiumsmitglied VDSF*
*Schuller, Uwe - Geschäftsführer VDSF*
*Sollbach, Walter - Vorsitzender des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes*
Stiehler, Dr. Wolfgang - Präsident LFV Sachsen
*Weichenhan, Eberhard - Präsident Landesanglerverband Brandenburg*


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Holla die Waldfee, dass hab ich auch nicht gewusst ! Wo hängen die denn noch alle mit drinnen ? Da öffnen sich sich ja Abgründe, die reinste Cliquen - Wirtschaft !
Da muss doch was rüberkommen ( Finanziell oder Materiell ? ), nur aus reinen Idealismus ist man doch nicht in der Führungsetage von etlichen Verbänden. Entweder mach ich einen Verein bzw. Verband, dass aber richtig oder ich lass es. Aber im Präsidium eines Berufsfischerverbandes ist man näher an der Wirtschaft und der Politik, Achtung Chinesische Weisheit : Wer sich zum Wurm macht, soll sich nicht wundern wenn ihn der Vogel frisst ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Tja, die ganzen (Kon)Fusionäre trifft man da ja wieder ;-))

Noch 30 Silberlinge mehr Tagungsgelder aus den Anglern pressen, oder wie???


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



velvet schrieb:


> Sharpo hat schon recht, Prorelease.
> 
> Auf der DFV-Internetseite ist das Präsidium aufgeführt.
> Von 23 Leuten kommen 13 aus den Angelverbänden. Damit Du es leichter hast, habe ich die markiert.
> ...





Lasst euch dies mal auf der Zunge zergehen.

Und nun noch nen DAFV.

Wir müssen mit einer Stimme sprechen.  :vik:

Ehrlich gesagt, verarschen kann ich mich alleine.

Also wofür nen DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Wer als Angler immer noch glaubt, nicht von VDSF und DAV gerupft und verarscht zu werden, der darf das natürlich trotzdem ;-)))


----------



## ivo (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Der Trend geht zum Drittamt.

Wie wurde das mir gegenüber mal begründet: Die Leute können viel schneller reagieren. Sie sind einfach besser weshalb im DAV auch Angestellte gleichzeitig Ämter inne haben.

Da ist der Geschäftsführer schon mal Präsident eines Landesverbandes, etc..


----------



## muddyliz (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



velvet schrieb:


> [*]*Günster, Heinz - Vizepräsident VDSF*, Präsident LFV Rheinland-Pfalz


Wobei ich mich frage, wann der das letzte Mal einen Fisch mit einer Handangel aus dem Wasser gezogen hat?


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe dies schon ganz richtig verstanden.
> Wir haben aber zwei Verbände die dort Mitglied sind.
> ZWEI!! Die beiden sind also nicht in der Lage dort Anglerinteresse ausreichend zu vertreten?
> Wie soll dies dann nach der Fusion als DAFV funktionieren?
> ...




Nur der Form halber.

Die beiden Anglerverbände gehören zu den stärksten dort vertretenen Verbänden.

Ein DAFV wird schwächer sein als die beiden heute, da er wesentlich weniger Mitglieder zählt.

Und so bleibt es dabei, dass die Fusion auf allen Ebenen einen beträchtlichen Schaden anrichtet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und so bleibt es dabei, dass die Fusion auf allen Ebenen einen beträchtlichen Schaden anrichtet.


 
Und trotdem steuern die Kapitäne der Ignoranz den Kahn weiterhin unter Volldampf Richtung Riff und den daraus resultierenden Untergang. Warum schmeißen die Matrosen nicht endlich den Anker?


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> . Warum schmeißen die Matrosen nicht endlich den Anker?


 
Weil das 99 % an der hinteren Körperöffnung vorbei geht und die beste Rute und Rolle für 19,99 Euronen interessanter ist. Erst wenn denn die Einschläge und Verbote kommen wachen sie auf und beginnen zu schreien - aber denn ist es zu spät ...


----------



## mathei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

13 von 23 stimmen. das ist doch ne klare mehrheit. und was ist gekommen. nix


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Knispel schrieb:


> Weil das 99 % an der hinteren Körperöffnung vorbei geht und die beste Rute und Rolle für 19,99 Euronen interessanter ist. Erst wenn denn die Einschläge und Verbote kommen wachen sie auf und beginnen zu schreien - aber denn ist es zu spät ...




Besser noch. Die nächste Generation, so die noch angeln kann, findet die bis dahin verabschiedeten Einschränkugen dann völlig normal. Die dann alten werden wieder warnen und von vergeblichen Kampf damals erzählen.
Und die jungen werden das nicht glauben, weil so schlimm kann es ja gar nicht kommen, und den alten klarmachen, dass man die Sünden der Vergangenheit ruhen lassen, und nach vorne blicken muss. Man würde das am besten von innen heraus ändern.

Und so wiederholt sich die Geschichte, grüßt das Murmeltier, bis eines Tages angeln ein Relikt aus grauer Vorzeit ist.

Gut, das ich mich nicht zum dritten mal über diese Schei$e ärgern muss. Denn dann bin ich höchstens noch Köderlager.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



> Und die jungen werden das nicht glauben, weil so schlimm kann es ja gar nicht kommen, und den alten klarmachen, dass man die Sünden der Vergangenheit ruhen lassen, und nach vorne blicken muss. Man würde das am besten von innen heraus ändern.


Kälber, Metzger.........


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gut, das ich mich nicht zum dritten mal über diese Schei$e ärgern muss. Denn dann bin ich höchstens noch Köderlager.


 
Richtig Ralf, ich mach das jetzt ja auch zum 2. mal mit. Das erste Mal haben wir auch gesagt, das machen die nicht oder das können die nicht machen bzw. kommt nicht oder interessierte einfach nicht ....
Wenn ich jetzt aber so die letzten 45 Jahre zurückblicke und einmal Revue passieren lasse : 

*Lebender Köderfisch verboten, Nachtangeln verboten, Wettangeln verboten, gefärbtes Futter und Köder verboten, Gemeinschaftsfischen verboten, künstliche Köder über 2 cm Länge verboten, zurücksetzen verboten, Haarmontagen verboten, Boillies verboten, Rute ohne Rolle verboten, Gummi und Plastikköder verboten, Benutzung von Köderfischen oder Fischstücke die aus einem anderem Gewässer stammen verboten, Angeln in Häfen verboten, Bootsfischen verboten, Zelt / Bivi aufstellen verboten, Grillen verboten, Fischen ohne Zwangsprüfung verboten ....*
(Das sind alles Verbote die es bereits an Deutschen Gewässern für Angler gibt, mehr fallen mir im Moment nicht ein aber es gibt bestimmt noch mehr ! )

Als letzte Steigerung fehlt noch : 

*Angeln im Wasser verboten, Wurfsportübungen auf der Wiese unter bestimmten strengen Auflagen erlaubt .....*


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Knispel schrieb:


> Richtig Ralf, ich mach das jetzt ja auch zum 2. mal mit. Das erste Mal haben wir auch gesagt, das machen die nicht oder das können die nicht machen bzw. kommt nicht oder interessierte einfach nicht ....
> Wenn ich jetzt aber so die letzten 45 Jahre zurückblicke und einmal Revue passieren lasse :
> 
> *Lebender Köderfisch verboten, Nachtangeln verboten, Wettangeln verboten, gefärbtes Futter und Köder verboten, Gemeinschaftsfischen verboten, künstliche Köder über 2 cm Länge verboten, zurücksetzen verboten, Haarmontagen verboten, Boillies verboten, Rute ohne Rolle verboten, Gummi und Plastikköder verboten, Benutzung von Köderfischen oder Fischstücke die aus einem anderem Gewässer stammen verboten, Angeln in Häfen verboten, Bootsfischen verboten, Zelt / Bivi aufstellen verboten, Grillen verboten, Fischen ohne Zwangsprüfung verboten ....*
> ...




Hey, wir müssen auch mal Ruhe geben und nach vorne sehen, die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen.

Schau was Mohnert schreibt:
_
Zitat:

*Bislang ist es uns gelungen, *das Angeln in der gewohnten Form im  Einklang mit der Gesetzlichkeit in Deutschland für alle Mitglieder als  auch für die nicht organisierten Angler durchzusetzen._ 


Wir alten haben das nur nicht bemerkt.|rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

:q:q:m:m|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

An dieser Stelle passt der Hinweis auf die auch im AB geführte Diskussion zur Frage Gewässerpool. Ich will die hier gar nicht wieder aufnehmen. Aber sie hat gezeigt, dass es zwei "unversöhnliche" zumindest aber "unvereinbare" Grundpositionen in der Angelei in Deutschland nun einmal gibt, die auch durch die Fusion nicht aufgehoben werden. Und diese beiden Grundpostionen müssen doch im neuen Verband auf Ebene Verbandsausschuss und JHV ebenso aufeinanderprallen, wie sie das im AB getan haben. Was bedeutet es, wenn zwei LV eines Bundeslandes mit unterschiedlichen Grundhaltungen unterschiedlich abstimmen und nur einer sich durchsetzen kann, vielleicht sogar der kleinere? Die Spannungen, die bislang zwischen DAV und VDSF bestanden, werden doch durch die Fusion nicht aufgelöst, sondern schlicht und schnöde auf die Ebene der Landesverbände heruntergedrückt. Sollen die doch sehen, wie sie sich einigen.
Kein überzeugendes Modell.


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Wenn es nach mir ginge, öffnet die Gewässer für alle in Vereinen oder im Verband gegenseitig - jeder kann überall Fischen . Aber der "Altdeutsche" Vereinsmichel schreit denn gleich, denn kann x + y ja unsere ( meine ) Fische Fangen, ganz Deutschland sitzt denn plötzlich an "meinem" ( unserem ) See. Er selber kann aber auch die Fische von x + y Fangen. Man was war das damals für ein Stück Arbeit, dieses nur bei 3 Vereinen hinzubekommen, Bundesweit mag ich nicht dran denken. Es gibt Sportsfreunde, denen kannst du eher die Frau wegnehmen als  einen Fisch aus "sein" Gewässer ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle passt der Hinweis auf die auch im AB geführte Diskussion zur Frage Gewässerpool. Ich will die hier gar nicht wieder aufnehmen. Aber sie hat gezeigt, dass es zwei "unversöhnliche" zumindest aber "unvereinbare" Grundpositionen in der Angelei in Deutschland nun einmal gibt, die auch durch die Fusion nicht aufgehoben werden. Und diese beiden Grundpostionen müssen doch im neuen Verband auf Ebene Verbandsausschuss und JHV ebenso aufeinanderprallen, wie sie das im AB getan haben. Was bedeutet es, wenn zwei LV eines Bundeslandes mit unterschiedlichen Grundhaltungen unterschiedlich abstimmen und nur einer sich durchsetzen kann, vielleicht sogar der kleinere? Die Spannungen, die bislang zwischen DAV und VDSF bestanden, werden doch durch die Fusion nicht aufgelöst, sondern schlicht und schnöde auf die Ebene der Landesverbände heruntergedrückt. Sollen die doch sehen, wie sie sich einigen.
> Kein überzeugendes Modell.



Das gehört zu den Dingen, die im Vorfeld einer Fusion abgeklärt sein müssen. Die Wahrung von Errungenschaften ist eine der Prämissen, die in einem gemeinsamen, meßbaren und verbindlichen Ziel eines einheitlichen Bundesverbandes festgelegt werden müssen.

Aufgegeben werden müssen anglerfeindliche Landesverbands-Ideologien wie Abknüppelpflicht, Tourischeinwiederstand, generelles Nachtangelverbot oder genehmigungspflichtige, gemeinsame Angelausflüge.

Das wäre auch bei einer handwerklich gut gemachten Fusion das größte Hinderniss.


----------



## Flacho (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Hmmm ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll? ? ?


----------



## dieteraalland (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*



Flacho schrieb:


> Hmmm ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll? ? ?




das ist bitterer ernst #q#q
ich kann nur noch :c


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Veröffentlichung: Manchmal fragt man sich..............*

Ne, da fehlt der Kotzsmiley!!


----------

